# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Giantslayer: The Hill Giant's Pledge [IC]

## lostsole31

*"The orcs attacking Trunau have been defeated, but the danger remainsthe hill giant chieftain Grenseldek  still wants the treasures of the tomb beneath Trunau. In order to  protect their chosen community, the heroes must leave it and travel by riverboat through the orc-ruled Hold of Belkzen  to the abandoned border fort that the giant has claimed as her lair.  Yet even putting down Grenseldek and her squabbling monstrous minions  may not be enough to save Trunau. For the hill giant has sent a fateful  letter, and a storm is brewing on the horizon..."*





*DRAMATIS PERSONAE*
*Name
[Player]
*
*Color
*
*Race [Ethnicity]
(Gender ID)
*
*AL
*
*Side 1
*
*Side 2
*

*Aasgar Axewielder
[Buck Godot]
*
*Saddle Brown*

Dwarf [Vizier Creature]
(M)
LG
Fighter 5
[Two-Handed Warrior]
Epilektoi 4/
LA 1

*Abenor Quentrias
[Old Glory NPC]
*
*Purple
*
Elf 
[Barbarian-Ranger Ilverani]
(M)
CG
Warder 5
[Dervish Defender]
Fighter 2
[Two-Weapon Warrior]/
Stalker [Bushi] 1/
LA 2

*Clemency (Cici) Larosière
[NPC]
*
*Dark Green
*
Human [Kellid-Taldan]
(F)
LG
Monk (Erastil) 5
[Disciple of Wholeness]
Witch 5
[Herb Witch]

*Gharmez al'Demirah, Shkear Tla
[admyral]
*
*Golden Rod
*
Human [Keleshyte]
(F)
LN
Cleric (Abadar) 4
Ranger 4

*Patrol Leader Kurst Grath
[NPC]
*
*Blue
*
Human [Taldan]
(M)
LN
Cavalier 5
Ranger 5

*Shay'akhar
[NPC]
*
*Gray
*
Human w/ Unknown "Cursed"
[Keleshyte]
(M)
LG
(NG)
Investigator 4
[Polymath]
Swashbuckler 2
[Inspired Blade]

----------


## lostsole31

*Moonday, 1 Pharast 4715 AR (Waxing Gibbous):*  Given the grueling nature of the day before, this day is a complete day of rest for the heroes.

*Toilday, 2 Pharast:*  The day is spent - mainly by the newly-christened Galakhar, as aided by Cici - to determine the properties of all magical items. Abenor then assists Galakhar in the best valuation of nonmagical goods.

*3-5 Pharast:* Time is spent - mainly with the help of Banker Lessie Crumkin of the Church of Abadar - for the various disposition and sales of the many goods, and then in the evening on the last day, Imrijka spends time celebrating the Day of Bones with the few Pharasmins in Trunau, or just the curious.

*Starday, 6 Pharast:* The group spends the time picking through treasure and going shopping.

*Sunday, 7 Pharast:*  After various religious celebrations, as each person's faith or piety dictates, the group sees off Imrijka and Bariswort Littlefox, who leave for Ustalav.

*Moonday, 8 Pharast:* The heroes agree to take the mission to Redlake Fort by way of Ghostlight Marsh, and will be joined by Patrol Captain Kurst Grath (and his horse Hope).

*Toilday, 9 Pharast 4715 AR (Waning Gibbous)*
*Weather: 35 / 15 F. Winds N 20 mph. Dry. Wind Chill: 10 / -10 F.*

Today's scheduled ride promises to be brutally cold as the wind will cut right into the party, and it is an 18-mile trek to the Kestrel River. Galakhar has the means to protect (only) himself from the weather. this means that seven persons will not have full protection .... Aasgar, Abenor, Cici (and Lucette), Gharmez, and Kurst (and hope).

Gharmez, you are the only one who can really do anything about this. What do you prepare for your morning spells?

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez will replace her Protection From Evil prepared spell with Endure Elements, and then use all of her divine power to protect herself and the other six from the cold.

*Spoiler: Tech Info*
Show


Gharmez will prepare Endure Elements for 5 CL1 slots, 1 Ranger 1 slot, and 1 CL2 slots.
She will also prepare Aid, Find Traps, and Greater Detect Magic as CL2 slots.
She then casts Endure Elements on herself, Aasgar, Abenor, Cici,  Lucette, Kurst and Hope provided each person is willing.

----------


## lostsole31

With everyone thus protected, the new roster heads out. The Kestrel River, where Raag Bloodtusks keelboat is waiting for them, lies approximately 18 miles north of Trunau. The short trip to the river is uneventful, and with Halgras letter of introduction, the PCs have no trouble boarding the boat. The group arrives at the boat late in the early evening as Aasgar's slower movement defines the group's rate of travel. Captain Bloodtusk doesn't travel the river at night, and the boat is scheduled to set sail the following morning.

Does anyone do anything before bedding down for the night?

----------


## BuckGodot

Even though its been uneventful thus far, Aasgar still suggests a watch rotation be established and volunteers to take the first round.

----------


## lostsole31

Ever since Freedom Town assassins tried to kill them in their sleep while they rested in the safety and comfort of the Ramblehouse, Abenor has no problem with that. He'll take part of a midwatch. Kurst offers to take the dog watch, and Galakhar will take the morning watch ... allowing Gharmez and Cici to fully sleep this night.


*Wealday, 10 Pharast 4715 AR (Waning Gibbous)*
*Weather: 40 / 20 F. Light snow at early morning. Winds W 10 mph. Dry. Wind Chill: 25 / 5 F.*

It will still be freezing today, and a light blanket of snow covers the ground to an inch, with the wind knocking it about a little for a little less than.

Gharmez will need to prepare one less _endure elements_, as where Hope will be kept will be made warm for her.*Spoiler: Gharmez*
Show

So, as before, but you can free up the 2nd-level slot for something else now. What will you prepare?

For his part, Aasgar was so tired after dealing with the troubles in Trunau and resting afterwards that he didn't really keep up with maintaining his discoveries with the strange energies that allowed him to form the sash, spectacles, and diadem from previous. Now that it is back to business, he is sure to include that in his morning routine.
*Spoiler: Aasgar*
Show

Aasgar is thankful for having survived the recent troubles, but one of the things that worried him was the use of poison among some of Skreed's minions. His ruminations follow this and an earring of gold and jade forms at his left ear that will help him sniff out poisons and diseases in an area, on an object, or in a creature. He has unlocked the minor veil _Earring of Safe Health_.

Keeping the theme of life, entwined bands of silver and onyx akasha wind their way around his head, forming a tight-fitting circlet. With this, he knows he could save the life of a dying person, or cause a dying person to slip further into Pharasma's grasp. He has unlocked the minor veil _Circlet of Life and Death_.

But these veils are minor, and now a mischievous side of him giggles when he thinks what others might think of his circlet and earring. This wily mindset makes him think of trickery. Before long, he discovers that he can create veils on his fingers ... as if to create a magical ring itself. With the ring he shapes, he could fold space a short distance away, leaving behind an illusory double of himself. Aasgar easily recognizes the gnomish influences at work in the shaping of the ring and its effects. However, its power is such it can only be used a limited number of times a day. Unlocked _Band of Trickery_.

Finally, Aasgar realizes his body can now shape and hold more veils than he had before. Thinking of Cici for some reason, from his hands he shapes a witch's broom which could be used as a quarterstaff he could enchant variously should he be unable to use his axe. Unlocked _Witch's Broom_.

Also, while we're at it, I need you to tell me what 3 guaranteed maneuvers and what 2 withheld maneuvers you will have prepared.

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar will have *Encouraging Roar*, *Strike of the Infinite Protector*, and *Defending the Pride* as GR. *Red Zephyrs Strike*, and *Scything Strike* as W.

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez will add Burst of Radiance to her prepared spells.

----------


## lostsole31

*THE RIVER JOURNEY* 

Bloodtusks keelboat weighs anchor and sets off on the river journey first thing in the morning after the PCs arrive. Captain Bloodtusk makes it abundantly clear on the first day that the PCs are not idle tourists; Halgra negotiated working passage for the PCs, and they must make themselves useful while aboard. Bloodtusk expects everyone to help row the riverboat as well as perform other duties. In addition to rowing, each of the PCs can choose one of the jobs listed below. The PCs dont have to keep the same job for the entire journey, but they must do something daily. Any jobs not taken by PCs are filled by crew members.
*Cooking:* PCs can assist the boats cook, Gashnakh, in preparing meals and cleaning, stocking, and maintaining the galley (area *A4*).*Fishing:* PCs can help haul in the days catch to feed the crew.*Lookout:* PCs can watch for hazards from the crows nest atop the mast.*Rowing:* PCs can spend 5 hours rowing the keelboat in the rowing banks (area *A11*).*Sounding:* Helping the keelboats pilot avoid the shallows along the riverbeds is an important safety job.*Stable Mucking: * This involves maintaining the horses and stable (area *A2*).

Aasgar and Gharmez, for which jobs do you volunteer today?

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar realises he could use some new blisters so elects to take the first day to row.

----------


## lostsole31

As most jobs are beneath her, beyond her expertise, or probably just boring and lonely, Gharmez volunteers to help take soundings. She'll be with the ship's pilot in the forecastle for her duties during the day.*Spoiler: Gharmez*
Show

Roll a Profession (sailor) or Perception check (your choice).

Meanwhile, Aasgar grunts down in the hold as one of the rowers.*Spoiler: Aasgar*
Show

Roll a STR check, followed by a CON check.

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez, trying to follow the Captain's instructions carefully, throws the line from the bow waiting for it to slack. Her inexperience shows as she quickly pulls up the line soaking herself with river water while counting the knots.
*Spoiler: Technical Info*
Show


Check Perception(Skill Mod 11) (1d20+11)[*18*]

----------


## BuckGodot

*Spoiler: Rowing Checks*
Show


Str check: (1d20+4)[*9*]

Con check: (1d20+5)[*17*]

----------


## lostsole31

Meanwhile, Cici will take the crow's nest with Lucette; Abenor will help fishing; Galakhar will aid the cook Gashnakh in the kitchen; and Kurst will do the stable mucking.

It's still early morning when the keelboat begins its journey, and Abenor and others are on the main deck working to bring in the day's haul of fish. Abenor is doing well. While his survival skills tend more to hunting and foraging, still he has a feel about things - and in the manner his fellow sailor-fishermen do their job - to perform competently. As they pull up a haul of fish, the rail breaks. Abenor, ever quick on his feet, jumps back. Not so lucky is a half-orc (ALL keelboat sailors are half-orcs, by the way) named Oorug who splashes into the water.

*"Man Overboard, Port Beam!"* calls Abenor's voice, higher pitched, but carrying well.

*Begin Round One* ...

*R1T24:* Gharmez, you heard the splash first, followed by the call, but you are up in the forecastle with the captain. From your position, you don't see the sailor in the water. What do you do?

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez will repeat the call from below, *"MAN OVERBOARD, PORT BEAM!"*, and then rush down the stairs as fast as she is able heading to the port side of the boat, while readying a rope to throw to the sailor.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T24:* Gharmez will repeat the call from below, *"MAN OVERBOARD, PORT BEAM!"*,  and then rush down the stairs as fast as she is able heading to the  port side of the boat, while readying a rope to throw to the sailor. 

*R1T19:* Just down at the next deck, Galakhar hears Gharmez' call. He steps over and opens one of the galley doors and repeats, *"Man overboard, Port Beam!"*

*R1T18:* Aasgar,  you hear the shouts of man overboard (port beam, whatever that means),  but you are currently rowing on the starboard side. Coxswain Halrex  hasn't yet given you any orders. Do you simply quit your oar and station  and investigate? Continuing rowing until directed otherwise, or  something else?

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar will wait for instructions and act accordingly when they are given.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Aasgar will wait for instructions and act accordingly when they are given. 

*R1T15:*  Abenor takes out his silk rope, steps up to the open gap, and tosses  the coil of rope to Oorug while maintaining the bitter end.

*R1T12:* Cici starts to keep a verbal update, shouting from the crow's nest to the captain in the forecastle.

*R1T11:* Oorug grabs the rope, and then swims to the side of the boat.

*R1T8:* Kurst hustles to get to Abenor.

*"Crocodiles, Port Aft!"* comes Cici's warning cry.

In  the hold, Coxswain Halrex orders port rowers to ship oars, and then  gives a command to starboard rowers (including Aasgar) that Aasgar seems  to have trouble complying with, and Halrex gives him an earful.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T24:* Gharmez, your rope is in hand. I assume you move as quickly to trouble as possible?

Galakhar on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez continues to move as quickly as she can towards the sailor in the water. She offers assistance if needed.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24:* Gharmez continues to move as quickly as she can  towards the sailor in the water. She passes Galakhar in the galley, who  has the door open for her, shooing her past.

*R2T19:* And then Galakhar passes her by ....

*R2T15:* Abenor has the rope braced for Oorug's climb.

*R2T12:* Cici continues to call out important information.

*R2T11:* Oorug is a solid climber, and with Abenor and Kurst's help he makes it to the deck no problem.

*Initiative Over ...*

The easy meal gone, the crocodiles ease off.

The rowers are told to stand fast while the Coswain goes topside, but not before she calls Axewielder to join her. There, they meet Captain Bloodtusk and the others converging. 

Oorug and Abenor state they were pulling up the morning haul of fish when the railing gave way. Abenor and Galakhar examine the railing where it broke free. There are signs that the railing was sabotaged and did not break as a function of poor material readiness.

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar will volunteer to conduct a search of the ship to find any evidence.

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez will say to Aasgar,* "If I may be of help, I will certainly volunteer to assist."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar nods to Gharmez in acceptance.

----------


## lostsole31

Galakhar shakes his head, *"Search for what, exactly? Simple tools could have done this, and I couldn't help notice they are secreted about the ship all over the place. Each of those burlap sacks with the red dye on the outside have the tools you could've used for this."*

Captain Bloodtusk says, *"They're for damage control purposes, so that each part of the keelboat has tools to quickly grab in case of a casualty. No, hold off on a search, unless you've a better idea what you would be searching for. In the meantime, don't mention about any sabotage, and just be vigilant in your daily routines."
*
He heads back to the forecastle.

Does the party have any further comments, or split back up to your assigned jobs?

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar will shrug and return to his duties.

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez says to no one in particular, *" 'Damage Control' bags to separate working tools from emergency ones... What a clever idea."* She then turns to follow the Captain back to the fo'c'sle to resume her duties.

----------


## lostsole31

Everyone does well at their jobs ... except Aasgar.  Everyone, except Aasgar, earns some level of camaraderie with the other sailors. Aasgar, however, did a poor job as a rower. As strong as he is, his legs don't go to the floor while he's on a rowing bench, and legs are a big part of leverage. His smaller arms and smaller torso likewise mean that his "body rotation" is limited by his size, and he has earned Coxswain Halrex's contempt.  She asks Aasgar to find another job on the morrow.

Gharmez, do you volunteer to take Aasgar's place among the rowers on the morrow?

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez sits and tries to lift her friend's spirits. Smiling, remembering one of the tenets she learned, she says, *"A platinum coin in a beggar's market is worthless."* She finds the Coxwain and offers to take Aasgar's place at the oar in the morning.

----------


## lostsole31

Aasgar, what job do you volunteer to help with the next day?

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar will point out that since his legs are so much shorter, hell be closer to the bottom and volunteers for sounding duty.

----------


## lostsole31

The captain laughs at landlubber Axewielder's very off assessment of what the job entails .... because he takes him to the forecastle, which other than the crow's nest is the most elevated part of the keelboat ... and is where soundings are made.

*Spoiler: Gharmez*
Show

Roll a STR or Profession (sailor) check, followed by a CON check. If you don't have Profession (sailor), you can still roll a straight-up WIS check in its place.

*Spoiler: Aasgar*
Show

For soundings, roll either a Profession (sailor) check (or a WIS check) or a Perception check.

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez listens closely to the instructions and takes her place on the rowers bench.

*Spoiler: Technical Info*
Show


Wisdom Check in place of Profession(Sailor) (1d20+4)[*7*]
Constitution Check (1d20+1)[*17*]

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar watches carefully and follows instructions as given.


*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

Perception Check: (1d20+10)[*15*]

----------


## lostsole31

By focusing on the Coxswain's instructions and watching the others instead of just on brute force (like Aasgar did), Gharmez does a passable job of rowing, and does so efficiently enough to note be wrecked by the end of her shift.  Aasgar gets flustered with his instructions, but his keen senses still help him when his lack of knowledge fails him, and he does Captain Bloodtusk says he does alright. The NPCs do well at their given jobs.

That night, as the previous nights, the keelboat puts ashore and ties off. Abenor works on his own swordplay and tactical acumen. Galakhar gets herb knowledge from Cici (for the kitchen) while he in turn tutors her on some alchemical manufacturing tips. Kurst takes time to tutor Gharmez and Aasgar on how best to track orcs.

*Fireday, 12 Pharast 4715 AR
Weather:  65/ 45 F. Dry.*

Does anyone prepare anything differently today for their dailies?

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez will switch her prepared spells to Protection From Evil, Detect Evil, Comprehend Languages, Air Bubble, And Sanctuary. She leaves the 2nd level Cleric and Ranger spells as is.

----------


## lostsole31

Recognizing that spring is having its say, Gharmez no longer prepares group-wide protection, but settles on a different mix of prayers and spells.

Meanwhile, Aasgar releases his veils from the previous days and concentrates. Since there is a saboteur onboard, it would be helpful to find things that others might overlook. Saboteurs usually have strong emotions that lead them to such dire actions, and that is what Aasgar focuses on, creating a monocle over his eye in which impressions flit across the surface.*Spoiler: Unlock OOC*
Show

You have unlocked the minor veil _relic seeker's monocle_.
Of course, saboteurs are in the habit of breaking things. Dwarves, on the other hand, are usually trained in making or fixing things, so Aasgar concentrates on a way to bring Torag's gift to his hands. Ripples of akasha in the shape of gears and cogs constantly turning  form mesmerizing patterns on his hands, allowing him to repair items  using his essence.*Spoiler: Unlock OOC*
Show

You have unlocked the minor veil _hands of the mender_.
Now it is time for the more powerful veilshaping. A saboteur hides their deeds in the dark, but what about a hero who can hide from evil using the light, like a raptor that dives towards its prey from the sun? While Aasgar, especially heavily armored, is not stealthy, yet there might be need of such power in the future and he suffuses his body with the ability to be harder to discern, especially in sunlight or similar bright light. Perhaps if he is captured one day or without his armor....*Spoiler: Unlock OOC*
Show

You have unlocked the body slot veil _luminosity of the lurker in light_.
Finally, sometimes the old ways are the best, and Aasgar concentrates on his connection with the earth while he is on this accursed floating deathtrap. Gleaming plates of polished stone surround his flesh to protect him from harm.*Spoiler: Unlock OOC*
Show

You have unlocked the chest veil slot _shaitan's earthen armor_.

Everyone having taken care of their morning routines, the keelboat weighs anchor. You aren't on the river very long at all ... Abenor and a fellow orc are still taking in the morning catch ... when there is a tremendous noise of splintering wood from the rower's hold.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T29-26:* ....

*R1T24:*  There is a slurred but intense growling and bestial roar and the sound of a man screaming in pain.

*R1T23:* ...

*R1T11:* Gharmez,  you are the only one of the group in the hold as you are  one of the rowers. You are stationed in the forward-starboard section,  and something creates a shower of shattered wood throughout the aft  portion of this deck from the double doors to the aft that led to  you-know-not-where. You turn to look and see a large, white-furred  monster on the main plankway, but from your lower position it is hard to  get too much detail. What do you do?

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez curses,* "SPILLED COINS! What is that THING?!?"*. She moves around the bench and up the stairs to the center plank way to get a better look. She readies her earth breaker.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Gharmez curses,* "SPILLED COINS! What is that THING?!?"*  She moves around the bench and up the stairs to the center plank way to  get a better look, readying her earthbreaker as she goes. The scene  only gets more horrific as she gets a much better view of the monster.  This four-armed, gorilla-like creature, covered with matted white fur,  roars in rage as it rears up to its full, towering height (8' tall, ~  800 lbs.).

*R1T7-6:* ...

*R1T5:*  Aasgar, in the distance, you hear a monstrous roar. The captain has a  look of fear, and he seems to have a sense of something as he says, *"Quick. The rower's hold. Bakkara must have gotten free. Try not to kill him, but my crew is more precious than he is. Go!"*

Aasgar, what do you do?

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar nods draws his axe, and heads toward the rower's hold.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Aasgar nods and draws his axe while heading  toward the rower's hold. He gets right up to the galley door that  Galakhar had just opened for him.

*R0:* The  half-orcs all squeal in terror. The one that seems to have been bitten  tries to dodge and duck in self-defense to get away, displaying a  surprising gymnastics ability. The other aft rower - the one that was on  the starboard side, likewise ducks out of the way. Those two  crewmembers both try to go along the outboard - more slowly because of  the rowing benches, but not wanting to become a target on the plankway.  Coxswain Halrex also musters forward with the gathering crew members. *"Somebody get that damn door open!"*

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T29:* But Galakhar doesn't wait for the dwarf as he leaves towards the sound of trouble himself.

*R2T26:* In answer to the half-orc prayers, Abenor opens first one, and then the second hold door to help speed traffic along. *"Everyone topside!"* he yells. *"We'll handle it from here."* 

*R2T24:*  With all of the tasties now out of reach, blood dripping from its maw  where it had gotten a taste of a rower, the white ape looks around,  vision along the plankway obscured but it scurries forward perhaps to  cut off the fleeing meals. Getting to the mast, it holds from the mask  and rower's walkway to stabilize itself and then bite again at the  half-orc it tasted before, snapping its jaws as the half-orc ekes out of  the way.

*R2T23:* Gharmez sees Cici just rounding  the corner from the port ladder into the hold. Cici then rushes past  Gharmez, stopping just in range of where she could be struck. *"Gharmez, any idea what that could be?"*

*R2T11:* Gharmez, what do you do? The mast is thick and brawn, making things hard to see downline of the plankway.

Kurst on deck, Aasgar in the hole ...

----------


## Admyral

*"I haven't seen it yet, but it is sure causing a fuss!"*, Gharmez replies to Cici, as she moves around the mast prepared to strike.

*Spoiler: Technical Info*
Show


Move up to 25' around the mast.
If able, attack the monster with the earthbreaker. ATT: (1d20+8)[*21*] DAM: (2d6+4)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* *"I haven't seen it yet, but it is sure causing a fuss!"*Gharmez  replies to Cici as she moves around the mast, finding herself  uncomfortably close to the monster which is half-climbing along the mast  and side of the walkway. This four-armed, gorilla-like creature,  covered with matted white fur,  roars in rage as it rears up to its full, towering height (8' tall, ~  800 lbs.).

*R2T7:* ...

*R2T5:*  Aasgar continues being very dangerous over short distances, lagging  some 15' behind Galakhar as the dwarf is passing the stables.

*R2T0:*  Aasgar sees the port ladder from his vantage on the main deck as some  rowers are on it and just getting topside. Down below, the lone rower is  desperately fending off attacks while making a poor share of being  acrobatic across the rowing benches, but finally manages to just barely  escape a bite, move forward, and start traveling up the ladder to the  walkway.

The coxswain calls out from the forward compartment, *"If there's any chance you can subdue it without killing it .... please do so!"*

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T29:*   Topside, Galakhar continues to move aft, seemingly getting into a  combat stance while drawing his rapier. Instead of going for the closer  ladder with all the half-orcs coming up, he ducks out of sight to the  starboard.

*R3T26:* Abenor travels 30' aft down  the coxswain's walk, changes his fighting stance, and then disappears  suddenly from right behind Cici to reappear just as suddenly just aft of  the monster while drawing his katana on the attack, slashing the  monster along the lower back for *30*. The monster yells out a roar of pain and surprise.....

*R3T24:*  .... and ignores his former prey to focus on this pesky, similarly  white-haired antagonist. Abenor manages to fend off bite and three of  the claws, but one claw grazes him in his lower left arm for *4 mod*.

*R3T23:*  Cici steps back out of reach and casts a protective spell on herself,  and her whole form is briefly outlined in a light blue shimmer before  that disappears.

*R3T11:* Gharmez, you are staring up at this monster, which now has a more solid purchase on the plankway. What do you do?

Kurst on deck, Aasgar in the hole ...

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez, holding her weapon at the ready, will start singing a tune she was taught during her time at the counting house. She will attempt to calm the creature and stop it from attacking.

*Spoiler: Technical Info*
Show


Gharmez will cast Enthrall

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* Gharmez, holding her weapon to the side to keep a hand  free for casting, begins to sing a tune she  was taught during her time  at the counting house in hopes of calming the creature ... 

*R3T7:* Kurst travels aft down the coxswain's walk while readying  his shield and then taking out his longsword, passing Gharmez, and  ending up between her and Abenor. *"So, what's this about taking this thing alive?"* he asks incredulously.

*R3T5:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Galakhar on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar continues towards the battle, muttering about how boats were not made with dwarves in mind.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T5:* Aasgar continues towards the battle, muttering  about how boats were not made with dwarves in mind. As he moves aft  along the port gunwale, he sees Galakhar making his way down the  starboard ladder.

*R3T0:* Half-orcs continue to stream topside.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ....

R4T29:* Galakhar makes his way into the hold, and then starts down the forward-port rower's ladder.

*R4T26:* Abenor gives out tactical advice to try and keep people safe as he quick draws his _Kyadrimme_  in his off-hand, and now blends a different component style into his  current fighting stance. He performs a soft crit against one of the  monster's four claw-hands, and utilizing a special maneuver so that he  does *24 NL + marked*, even as his wakizashi also scores a light crit at its groin for *19 NL*. *"It's okay,"* he says, *"I'm  causing it enough pain. Let me do submission combat, but the rest of  you - unless you're trained - don't try to worsen your fighting style if  you aren't good at causing non-injurious wounds."*

*R4T24:*  Something appears to be wrong with this monster, now that everyone  (well, everyone there) has had a couple rounds to see it fighting. It is  definitely acting .... loopy. It is powerful and quick, yes, but it  also appears to be under the effects of something that make it unsteady.  With Abenor's strikes it focuses its rancor against the snow elf. The  monster bites at him but Abenor acrobatically dodges and moves back a  few feet. Still, its arms are long enough to reach him, but his flashing  blades keep him from getting hit.

*R4T23:* Cici  enters a broad-limbed combat style and moves up next to Gharmez, glaring  intently at the monster, but its rage and total focus on the elf keeps  it safe from her slumbering stare. 

*R4T11:* Gharmez, you finally finish your _enthrall_  spell. The white-furred ape-monster and Cici definitely are enthralled,  but not completely dumb-founded. Kurst just barely manages to resist  the effect. Abenor seems to have no trouble ignoring the effect.

Gharmez, now what? Continue singing? Switch to speaking? Do you let the others know what you're doing?

Kurst on deck, Aasgar in the hole ...

----------


## Admyral

Without dropping the spell, Gharmez will attempt to speak/sing the ape back to the aft hold where it came from. She tries to explain as she's doing this that they may be able to prevent the creature from being harmed.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T11:* Without dropping the spell, Gharmez attempts to speak/sing the ape  back to the aft hold where it came from. She tries to explain as she's  doing this that they may be able to prevent the creature from being  harmed. 

*R4T7:* Kurst steps back carefully,  sheathing his sword. He speaks soothing words to the creature. Gharmez  recognizes what he's attempting, but also knows it is not a "combat  speed" task, usually taking about a minute.

*R5T5:*  Aasgar makes his way past two half-orcs (one of which is the coxswain)  and around the corner of the hold to partially see the monster, and a  little bit of Cici, Gharmez, and .... Abenor? Aasgar also notes he hears  Gharmez' voice speak-singing with an almost supernatural volume, yet  with a sort of lulling quality.*Spoiler: Aasgar*
Show

Roll a Will save!

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez is going to attempt to coax the ape monster back towards the double doors to the aft of the ship.

----------


## lostsole31

*Out of Initiative ...*

The captain will come down to observe the goings-on. Meanwhile, Gharmez continues her _enthrall_ing speak-singing, as she assists Kurst in trying to communicate to its animal intelligence to go back to the cave. The captain himself will feed more drugged meat to the creature ... what Captain Bloodtusk calls a "girallon" .... and it snacks hungrily but glibly before nodding off to nap.

Once it is fully in sedation, the captain closes the door and produces a key, locking it. He shooes everyone out of this area, and only Gharmez and Kurst of the PCs were even allowed in this area, which is the armory.

*CORR:* The girallon didn't burst through the iron-bound double doors, but had to burst through the port wall of rower's banks.

The captain orders everyone back to their duties.

Gharmez, you go back to rowing? Aasgar, back up to the forecastle for soundings?

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez will make sure that there are no injuries among the crew and the party, then will resume her rowing station at the bench.

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar will return to his station.

----------


## lostsole31

Gharmez only needs one burst to heal both Abenor and the one wounded sailor.

Aasgar, while you are looking over the gunwale, the Coxswain comes up to the forecastle to speak with the captain. They both head off to the side, but underestimate your hearing...*Spoiler: Aasgar*
Show

The problem is that the girallon got out because somebody unlocked the cage, not because it powered out of the cage. The captain and the coxswain are both speculating about a possible link between the sabotaged rail and the unlocked cage door. They assume the door was tampered with, because only the captain has a key.

Aasgar, as this was a private conversation that you overheard, do you PC Glow Power-Up and say something, or sit on the information for now?

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar will keep quiet for now, but share the information with his teammates at the next opportunity.

----------


## lostsole31

It had been an eventful morning, and folks are at their stations except  for Abenor, who tends to spend his time when not collecting the haul  doing a variety of martial exercises or just looking out over the  sterncastle to admire the view. The sun is drifting low to the WSW,  which is nearly fully relative south to the ship - right behind it.  Already, where the keelboat is to stop for the night is seen up ahead,  and Galakhar and the boat's cook Gashnakh must be cooking up something  good, as delicious smells waft everywhere a PC is located.

*Surprise Round ...

S27:*  Abenor shouts out "Dragon!" in warning as he darts off the sterncastle,  moving forward as he draws his bow, and shouting the warning again down  into the hold as he heads amidships.

*S19-13:* Abenor gets hit by a ball of caustic acid, but was prepared and only takes *7 acid*  while not getting trapped in its stickiness. The crow's nest gets hit  with a similar attack, but Cici and Lucette both use the crow's nest  basket to fully protect themselves.

*Begin Round One ....

R1T27:* *"Repel boarders! Three dragons amidships!"* Abenor yells at the top of his lungs. Abenor shoots an arrow into the head of Red for *9*.

*R1T22:*  Cici feels that sometimes a voice is inadequate, so from her witch's  pouch she takes a smal amber rod and casts a spell. A sharp, cracking  report of thunder as heard as she sends a lightning bolt at the dragon  at highest elevation that attacked her, lighting it up for *20 electricity*, the first time she ever showed such power before. Still, she follows that up, *"Repel boarders! Three dragons amidships moving forward quickly."*

*R1T21:* Gharmez,  you hear the sound of someone yelling something in the distance,  followed by the same voice (Abenor's) having shouted "Dragon!" down the  hole. More shouting on deck, and then it sounds like the sky itself has  joined the battle. You had already been given permission (because of the  last event) to leave your rowing station to tend to Repel Boarders!  without wasting time asking permission. Then Cici's distance voice calls out Repel boarders as well. What do you do?

----------


## Admyral

*"Looks like we are going to have a busy day!"*, Gharmez says to her rowing mates as she leaves the bench and heads up to the main deck as quickly as she can.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* *"Looks like we are going to have a busy day!"*  Gharmez complains to her rowing mates as she leaves the bench and heads  up to the main deck as quickly as she can. She ends her move 15' before  the forward double doors.

*R1T20:* ....

*R1T19:* A dragon lands in a charging pounce towards Abenor, managing a light-crit tail slap at Abenor's right knee for *4 mod*.

*R1T16:* Aasgar, from up in the forecastle, you happened to  be skylarking, looking athwartships when these things came out of the  blinding, setting sun to make their attack, noting Abenor has been hit  with acid and tail. What do you do? Double move downstairs as far as you  can go?

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar double moves down as far as he can get.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Aasgar double moves down as far as he can get,  on the last bit of stairs of the galley. Galakhar already opened the  door for him.

*R1T15:* Though not seen by any PCs  at this time, a particular large member of the rampage flies over the  stables to bite the old warhorse in the stables for 15, pick it up in  his jaws, and continuing flying past the port beam and start heading  aft.

*R1T13:* Blue was up much higher to strafe  the crow's nest, but now has turned back around and dive bombs the Cici  with a charging pounce, but she manages to deflect the attack.

*R1T10:* Lucette squeaks in alarm, and tries to be very small and especially unpalatable in Cici's hood.

*R1T9:* Kurst bursts forth angrily from the stables with bow in hand and shouts angrily, *"You're mine, scaly demon!"* as he shoots his bow. The arrow flies to hit the dragon's rear haunches for *15*.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T27:*  Abenor drops his bow, gets into a "no-stance" stance, and then quick  draws his katana in a slice that only gets deflected off of the dragon's  hard scales.

*R2T22:* Cici tries to hard to end the fight quickly by putting the dragon to sleep, but it doesn't work.

*R2T21:* Gharmez,  you are 15' from the forward hold doors. The coxswain had already  rushed forward and opened a door for you to simply go through without  having to stop to open it. What do you do?

Galakhar on deck, Red in the hole ...

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez will make her way through to open forward doors and up the port side ladder trying to move as far as possible.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Gharmez will make her way through one of the open forward hatches and just begins to move up the port ladder.

*R2T20:* Galakhar looks at the dwarf who is almost off the ladder. *"Dragons, eh?"*

*R2T19:* Sounds of battle from near the top of the port ladder Gharmez is traversing.

*R2T16:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Enemies on deck/ in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar completes his journey down the ladder and looks at Galakhar and sighs. 

*"So I hear... Let's go get them."*

And turns and hurries towards the deck drawing his axe.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* Aasgar completes his journey down the ladder and looks at Galakhar and sighs. *"So I hear... Let's go get them,"* he  says, before turning and hurrying aft while drawing his axe. He ends up  port outboard of the stables, and sees Kurst several feet aft with his  bow. Aasgar follows what Kurst is looking at, and he sees a large dragon  with blue scales carrying one of the horses away, heading relative  west. He thinks he sees some type of ruckus well aft on the ship, but up  above in the crow's nest, another one of these blue dragons is  attacking Cici in the crow's nest. However, the dragon way up there is  about half the size of the one out over the water with a horse in its  mouth.

*R2T15:* The alpha dragon opens up speed,  even though it is weighed down by a horse, and performs a run action to  the west. It is easy to lose it because it is flying into the sun that  is now low in the sky.

*R2T14:* Galakhar leaves the galley, but moves along the starboard gunwale.

*R2T13:* Aasgar sees the dragon above peel away from Cici and dive bomb Kurst, biting the man in the upper arm for *6*, while whipping wildly with its tail.

*R2T9:* Kurst steps back, drops his bow, readies his shield, and draws his sword.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T27:*  Abenor quick draws his wakizashi, changes his stance made for TWF, and  then teleports to the forward side of his foe, but this time manages to  catch his foe in the back for *12*.

*R3T22:* Cici concentrates on a spell and a flaming sphere drops on Blue and burns it *11 fire* as the sphere is entangled in the air with the dragon.

*R3T21:* Gharmez, a single MA brings you to the map, a second MA brings you just up onto the deck. Do you grab your hammer as you move?

Red on deck, Aasgar in the hole ....

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez draws her hammer as she moves up to the main deck.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Gharmez draws her hammer as she moves up to the  main deck, bringing Gharmez in flank with Abenor with what must be one  of the creatures in question. With graceful wings and wide fins, this  sleek dragon looks equally well equipped to glide through sea and sky.  It is about 8' long, and probably weighs somewhere ~ 700 lbs.

*R3T19:*  That same dragon (Red), not enjoying the flank it has found itself in,  snaps defensively at Abenor and Gharmez as it tries to get out of there.  As it does so, Abenor makes a brilliant stroke down its side for *20* as Gharmez swings the unfamiliar _Agrimmosh_. Red manages to jump off the port side of the ship and then begins flying aft.

*R3T16:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Galakhar on deck, Blue in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar dashes to the blue beast and planting his feet firmly swings his axe at the creature.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show


MA: 20' west
SwA: Enter Valiant Keeper's Stance
Attack using Risky Strike: (1d20+12)[*26*]
Damage: (1d12+16)[*19*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Aasgar dashes to the blue beast and planting his feet firmly swings his axe at the creature, landing right in its head for *21*. It's a devastating blow, but not enough to drop it.

*R3T14:* Galakhar double moves from around starboard and does a tuck and roll to come up and flank with Aasgar.

*R3T13:* Furious, the blue dragon hisses and spits at Aasgar and Kurst. Both targets are focused and agile, only taking *6 acid*  each (or in Aasgar's case, to his DDP). The dragon then tries to move  away carefully, but Aasgar's axe bites it in the upper chest for a  brutal *18*, dropping it, with Galakhar providing the misericorde strike.

*R3T9:* Kurst comes out of initiative, as he's not going to try and do the fallen weapons shuffle.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

**R4T27:*  Abenor lets his weapons clatter to the ground as he races aft along the  port side while taking out his bow. He shoots, hitting the dragon in  the rear claw for *9*.

*R4T22:* Cici delays (coming out of initiative) ...

*R4T21:* Gharmez, is there anything you think you can do?

Red on deck, Aasgar in the hole ...

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez is going to move 5' to the rail and switch to her crossbow and take a shot at the blue dragon hovering over the water.

*Spoiler: Technical Info*
Show


ATK(1d20+9)[*29*]
DAM(1d10+1)[*2*]

----------


## Admyral

*"What a fortunate shot!!"*, Gharmez yells.
*Spoiler: Critical Damage*
Show


(2d6)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Gharmez moves to the rain, drops her hammer on  deck to switch to her crossbow. She takes a shot at the blue dragon  hovering over the water, with the bolt piercing its upper foreclaw to  continue into its chest for 20. The thing falls out of the air to splash  into the water.

*"What a fortunate shot!!"* Gharmez yells.

*Combat Ends!*

----------


## BuckGodot

*"Status check! Is anyone seriously injured?"* Aasgar asks looking around and assessing the damage.

----------


## lostsole31

The acid damage from the caustic spit begins to show on Aasgar.

Gharmez assists Cici in doing triage on the party, and this is the wounded:
Aasgar ~ 95%.
Abenor ~85%.
Kurst ~80%.

Cici uses her healing hex on all three. Aasgar is now fully healed, and Abenor and Kurst have nothing a good night's sleep can't cure.  

The captain orders everyone back to stations for maneuvering watch and in short order the keelboat is moored. Once moored, Captain Bloodtusk says, *"Well done on killing those dragons, but the alpha got away with a horse. While you were busy, I had a smoke filter I put on the lens of my spyglass and clearly saw a cave where the alpha took the horse. It's actually not very far from here. I'm asking if you'll go and retrieve the horse. Maybe the dragon already killed it for a meal, maybe not. But losing a horse makes travel a lot harder once we begin heading up the other river."*

Cici didn't know what type of dragons they were, but she describes what she does know ... as someone who has some basic understanding of dragon physiology .... to Galakhar.  Galakhar tells you all he knows about the creatures from his observation and party reports.*Spoiler: River Drakes*
Show

Yes, they are blue-ish, but they are not the true dragon known as a "blue dragon." These assailants were a lesser known category of dragons known as a "drake," and in this particular case they were "river drakes."

First, yes, they do belong to the dragon family. This means that pound-for-pound, they are extraordinarily skillful, tough, resilient, and immune to magical sleep and paralysis.

Most drakes are able to call upon a burst of speed when moving, which is how the alpha managed to get away so quickly. If Gharmez hadn't been able to shoot that last one out of the sky, it would likely have zipped out of there too quickly to follow.

A river drake is an all-terrain dragon in many ways, though its aquatic adaptations means it is a bit slower than a man on land. They are average fliers, moving at a decent clip but not as fast as a raptor like an eagle or even a crow. More like twice the speed of a man on open terrain. They can move as quickly in the water as a normal human on land.

River drakes can spit a caustic mucus in a very limited splatter area. The mucus is really an enzyme that while corroding everything is designed to help break down flesh. It is a very high viscosity that hardens quickly on contact with air, and if a person isn't careful not only take the initial shock of acid, but they get rooted to the spot while even hardened the mucus begins to digest them slowly. A river drake tends to recharge this mucus more slowly than a true dragon might with their breath weapon.

Given their caustic mucus, river drakes have a high tolerance for other solvents, corrosives, acids, bases, enzymes, etc.

Unlike the nigh impenetrable larger true dragons, the scales of a river drake protect them little better than the thick hide of any other animal.

Does the party gather to go retrieve the horse? The captain can't really make such a request into an order.

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar is willing to go if the others are. Cant have these beasts terrorising the waterways.

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez agrees, *"If we are able to rescue the animal, we should surely attempt it. And to Aasgar's point, making the river safer would keep the trade lanes open."*

----------


## lostsole31

The heroes head out in vengeance of horseflesh, with Kurst leaving Hope behind.

It was a low sun when the drakes attacked. And after the maneuvering watch and getting something quick in your bellies, it is now dark, so Abenor and Kurst lead the track, with light sources used as needed.

It isn't long before the pungent odor of fish entrails permeates the air near an open cave mouth. The beach outside the cave is littered with the remains of several marine animals, including the bleached skeleton of an immense crocodile. The area is eerily quiet and devoid of wildlife. However, a nervous whinnying is heard from within.

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar whispers to the group, *"I think it would behoove us to catch the creature in its lair since it can take to the air... Huh... A rhyme..."* and he draws his axe. He then makes an effort to adjust his protective veils to help against acid attacks.

----------


## lostsole31

Aasgar finds he cannot shift his veils at this time. It really does take a morning of concentration as normal.

Abenor nods and agrees.

Gharmez, anything for you before entering?

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez says, *"I've never seen a dragon horde before."* She looks over her crossbow and grips it tightly as she walks towards the cave with the rest of the group.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


No changes to spells or preparation.

----------


## lostsole31

Abenor leads the others in while keeping formation. Though he knows that  the entire party is not designed for stealth, he does move at a pace  and gestures for the party to at least to "try" to be stealthy. He knows  Aasgar well enough to slow his own speed down so that even Aasgar (and  the armored Gharmez) can still move half speed themselves to go slowly  and stealthily.

He only moves forward 10' before he stops the party. Kurst is next to him, and Abenor points north as _Ileor_  - Abenor's magical katana - just barely in dim light reveals the horse,  but only to Abenor's elven eyes.  Abenor holds his hand up to the  others and moves in a little more with Kurst as the rest of the party  filters into the spot they were told to wait at. 

The party doesn't even have a chance to do more than that as a roar erupts from inside, causing the frightened horse to whinny.

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T27:* *"Unholy dragon senses!"* Abenor spits. He looks to the party. *"We'll cover Kurst's retreat. Kurst, get the horse out."*

And  with that, Abenor goes into his hunting stance and moves forward north  and then west around a corner. His voice is heard echoing from within. *"Eyes on target!"*

*R1T23:* Another draconic roar is heard, followed by the sound of it spitting at Abenor.

*R1T22:*  Since it can see light, the old warhorse bolts to the south where there  are a mass of heroes. It doesn't run over the heroes, but is stamping  away angrily, and can't be considered an "ally" for the purposes of  movement as it is frightened and confused.

*R1T20:* Gharmez, what do you do?

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez will cast a veil of divine power over herself and move into the cave.

*Spoiler: Tech Info*
Show


Cast Protection From Evil: Target: Self
Move: 20' N

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Gharmez casts a veil of divine power over  herself and moves into the cave, skirting around the scared horse that's  stamping on the ground.

*R1T19:* Galakhar quick  draws his rapier even as he gets into a fighting stance, drinks an  extract, suddenly shrinking down to just under 3' tall, and then zooms  along the ground to follow his lady.

*R1T15:*  Kurst puts his sword away, and unlike some animals that might take a  ranger longer to calm, he has already built a relationship with this one  and is able to bring it to heel. Even though it has no tack at this  time, he does a brilliant quick mount.

*R1T13:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Cici on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar adjusts his footing and moves north after Abenor.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

Enter Valiant Keeper's Stance and head north 20'.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Aasgar adjusts his footing and moves north after Abenor.*Spoiler: Maneuver*
Show

_Scything Strike_
 
*R1T7:* Cici darts north and west (and south).

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T27:*  Abenor changes footing to slow down a little and disappears from  Aasgar's sight. There is a sound of metal passing through hard scale and  flesh and a draconic roar of pain.

*R2T23:* And that, followed up by more bestial noises of aggression that slowly give way to frustration.

*R2T20:* Gharmez, what do you do?

Galakhar on deck, Kurst in the hole ...

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez moves up behind Aasgar, ready to fire if she has a target.

*Spoiler: Tech Info*
Show


Move: 5' NE, 15'N
If able, Crossbow ATK: (1d20+9)[*13*] DMG:(1d10+1)[*3*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Gharmez moves up behind Aasgar. In doing so, her golden light shows the deeper cave  entrance to the west that seems to then go south.

*R2T20:* Galakhar says to Kurst, *"You're the best rider, lad, and the horse is already skittish. Guide him back to the keelboat. We got it from here."*

Gala-midget then takes a sip of another extract before heading north himself, and gets in front of Gharmez while looking west.

*R2T15:* You see Kurst nod in understanding to Lil' Gal and then ride off (off map, and out of this encounter).

*R2T13:* Aasgar, what do you do? Sounds of battle to west and south.

Cici on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Asgard heads towards the sounds of battle as fast as he can.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* Asgard heads towards the sounds of battle as  fast as he can. He turns around the corner to see the battle, and moves  up next to Cici. Also, he enters a deep field of bones and other  detritus that is difficult terrain that halts his progress.

*R2T7:*  Cici enters her crane style stance and begins angling closer through  the bone field. She takes out a shuriken and tosses it, but it bounces  off of the tough hide.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T27:*  Aasgar sees Abenor dance with his daisho in hand, but particularly with  the blue-glowing katana, almost glowing brighter like the moon before  he attacks too aggressively, his sword stroke stopped by dragon scale  and the extra blue dissipating. His attack failed, and preparing for the  arrival of friends, Abenor tries to carefully move around to the south.  Not so careful that the dragon doesn't bite at him, but then Abenor  dances off of the dragon's snout and own body to help him move to a  better position, shifting his stance to someting more defensive.

*R3T23:*  The alpha river dragon seems to have learned from fighting Abenor, and  isn't so wildly aggressive, but Abenor in his defensive stance is able  to parry away the attacks.

*R3T20:* Gharmez, what do you do?

Galakhar on deck, Aasgar in the hole ...

----------


## Admyral

Gharmez grumbles to herself, *"I really need to buy lighter armor."* She will move towards the western battle noises.

*Spoiler: Tech Info*
Show


MV: 20' W
MV: 10' SW 5' W

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* Gharmez grumbles to herself, *"I really need to buy lighter armor."* She moves towards the western battle noises, seeing the full scope of the battle now.

*R3T19:* *"No, milady,"* says mini-Galakhar who moves with her at first. *"You are the primary buoyant and healer. We need you as protected as you can be."*

He then stops behind a few paces to take another extract, and disappears from sight.

*R3T13:* Aasgar, what do you do?

Cici on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar moves south as far as he can through the bones but begins calling out tactical advice.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

MA: Attempt to move south 20' but understanding that the poor terrain affects that.

Maintain Valiant Keeper's Stance

Defending the Pride: Grant all allies w/in 60' a +4 morale bonus to AC for 1 rd.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* Aasgar moves south as far as he can through the  bones but begins calling out tactical advice. As he does so, the  dragon's long neck bites him in the shoulder (*12 DDP*), holding Aasgar in its jaws when the dwarf actually calls out that advice.*Spoiler: Maneuver*
Show

_Red zephyr's strike_.

*R3T7:* Cici prepares for a closer encounter by casting a protective spell on herself before moving in.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T27:*  Abenor nods to Cici since she brings the flank, layering his martial  stances, both blades flashing. Though the dragon's scales are thick, it  is more vulnerable in flank while focusing its holding bite on Aasgar,  and Abenor strikes a foreclaw for *12* and its back for *9*.

*R4T23:* The drake worries Aasgar in its mouth for *9* (*+11 DDP*)!

*R4T20:* Gharmez, what do you do?

Galakhar on deck, Aasgar in the hole ...

----------


## Admyral

*"No Dwarf snacks today, foul creature!"* Gharmez yells out as she moves into the bone pile while readying her earthbreaker. Using the weapon's size to keep a safe distance, she strikes the beast.

*Spoiler: Tech Info*
Show


MA: 5' S
ATK: (reach 5') (1d20+8)[*14*] DMG: (2d6+4)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:* *"No dwarf snacks today, foul creature!"*  Gharmez yells out as she moves into the bone pile while readying her  earthbreaker and dropping her crossbow. Using the weapon's size to keep a  safe distance, she  strikes the beast. Any other day, she would miss, but with it grappling  and having flank with Abenor she just manages to succeed in clipping it  in the wing for *10*.

*R4T19:*  Though invisible, a line of bones get kicked around as Galakhar  approaches. He appears again, having stabbed it in the upper rear leg  for *9*.

*R4T13:* Aasgar Chewtoy, what do you do?

Cici on deck, Abenor in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar attempts to free himself from the creatures grasp whilst letting forth with a bellow to bolster his allies.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

MA?: Try to break free

Encouraging Roar: Allies w/in 30' +2 morale attk/ dmg

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T13:* Aasgar attempts to free himself from the  creatures grasp but finds that this monster's jaws are incredibly  strong. He shouts, trying to bolster his allies, but his ability to do  so isn't contingent on just making noise, but is a function of properly  bodily alignment; he neither makes the maneuver, nor expends it. In  fact, being grappled takes him completely out of stance as well (so,  stance is dropped). His wounds catch up to him from the effort, as he  takes *23*. *Spoiler: Maneuvers*
Show

First round fallow.

*R4T7:* Cici stares menacingly at the dragon.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T27:* Abenor nods to Gharmez and gives her a backhanded compliment, *"Excellent strike; of course, it's par for the course for an Abadaran to hammer a savage into submission, isn't it?"*

He  shifts to a more offensive stance, putting as much power as he can  behind his strikes to get the drake to drop his friend. He cuts deep  into its hip and haunches for *25* with one blade, but with little _Kyadrimme_ he gives a vicious flat-blade thwack which does *35 NL*!

The drake falls, and Aasgar is spilt from its mouth unceremoniously ... making a re-inflating squeaking sound.

*Combat Ends!*

Now what?

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar climbs to his feet and collects his dignity. Putting a hand to his ribs, he winces. *Might as well have a quick look around since were here.*

----------


## lostsole31

Lying among the reeds and bones of this den is the following ...
Masterwork BucklerMasterwork Heavy PickThree vials - all different - that all radiate magic. Galakhar IDs them as _elixir of swimming_, _oil of flame arrow_, and _potion of resist energy [electricity]__Scroll of spear of purity_Coins: 5 platinum, 20 gold, 35 silverGem: Bloodstone (25 gp value).

Then, regarding wounds, Cici had already used her healing hex for today for the "blonde twins" (well, one is blonde, the other is white-haired, er, "platinum blonde").

Gharmez can spend her last positive energy burst to get Abenor to where he needs a good night's sleep. It takes Gharmez spontaneously casting two of her most powerful spells to get Aasgar to the same point, and then the party collects the treasure.

Are we done here?

----------


## BuckGodot

Aasgar is ready to go if everyone else is.

----------

